# Corey Maggette Travels 6 Times In One Play



## Basel




----------



## NewAgeBaller

:laugh:


----------



## Blue

:rotf:


----------



## CPIII

I respect his game.

"Never give up."


----------



## Bubbles

:lol:


----------



## Omega

that... is.. awesome.

if you watch close enough you can actually see that a lot of players actually switch pivot foots or shuffle their feet and stuff when they are setting up


----------



## DANNY

6 steps and he still cant score!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

That's hilarious. It's hard to believe NBA stars do things like this.


----------



## Basel

This one is even funnier - Dan Majerle from back in the day:






:laugh:


----------



## Omega

refs suck


----------



## RapsFan

The ref was looking right at the play and had a clear view. Maybe he was dumbstruck by how obvious it was?


----------



## Cris

and of course there was this one...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

^ Big time error. Such an obvious travel though, especially with the crowd and bench reacting.


----------

